# What do you love about Dubai?



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Am a newbie and I've been here in Dubai for just almost 3 weeks but haven't seen anyone posting this topic yet.
So i thought I'll start, "What do you love about Dubai?". Especially for people who's been here for a few years, "What's making you stay?"


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

ebags01 said:


> "What's making you stay?"


The MONEY!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Berliner said:


> The MONEY!


ehm, yes this 

But also:

The sunshine
The beach
Its relatively safe


----------



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Berliner said:


> The MONEY!


 I should have started with, ... besides the money...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely not the money, I'd earn more in the UK or US quite frankly. I did however spend my entire teenage years here growing up, so it's basically home.

I suffer from terrible SADs from years spent either here or other sunny places. Netween the familiarity, two-decade social network, and relative safety ... it feels like home.


----------



## Mazenx (Apr 10, 2014)

Very much open market , you can start any business you want . Everything is available.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

An improvement in work life balance... More time for family.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Marines Club at the Seaview, Cherie Garcia puts a big smile on my face every time!


----------



## Starberry (Nov 19, 2012)

An endless choice of amazing restaurants and there is always something new happening here


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

As with Fat Bhoy defo NOT the money, I too was earning more money at home then here but I came here as the UK is just a mess and also it's an adventure.


----------



## Satbill (Feb 28, 2014)

Meeting people from all over the world , job opportunities ...


----------



## Savani (Apr 17, 2014)

I am in Dubai since a decade now and i find it better place to live.

Cosmopolitan Crowd

If you’ve never been to Dubai you wouldn’t believe how cosmopolitan the city is. You can go to most dinner parties and everyone around the table will be from a different country, often with parents of different nationalities and a childhood spent in exotic locations. So unless you’re a real introvert, chances are your group of friends is from all over the world, and that in itself makes life in this city fascinating.

Beaches & Yachts

Keeping with that sophisticated coastal town vibe, most residents in this city like to do things in style. So along with a few stunning beach bars, there are also plenty of great beach clubs and more than a handful of companies that rent out private yachts. So spending a stylish day out in the sun is very easy and does make weekends that much more enjoyable.

Above all LOCALS are very friendly and they welcome others to their homeland


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i love the place because the roads are all paved with gold; and even more precious metals now that the city has won the right to Expo 2020, the global extravaganza


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> i love the place because the roads are all paved with gold; and even more precious metals now that the city has won the right to Expo 2020, the global extravaganza


Surely everything should be platinum now. It is after all a bit more precious than gold...


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

We have been here for seven months now and not a moment have we regretted our decision to move from the Netherlands. 
While the Netherlands is known for being a 'cold' country in the sense that people don't really socialise with strangers and generally have a very limited amount of friends, we are experiencing quite the opposite here.

What helps is that we have a villa in the Ranches as apartments are not places where you meet neighbours as quickly as you would in compounds. My colleague in JLT has confirmed this as well.

Our youngest has play dates with five other toddlers twice every week either at our house or at any of the neighbours' houses, our daughter goes to the pool every afternoon where she meets her friends. We have a playground here where all the neighbours meet, we have bbqs, birthdays in the gardens with camp fires and music, we play tennis, golf, have walks around the lake in the evening, what more does a young family need?

Our neighbours are from Australia, South Africa, UK, Ireland, Canada, France, Sweden and Germany and they are all incredibly friendly. 

All this makes me wonder how big the culture shock is going to be if we ever go back. Then again, we might not...!


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

If i may add: the above is more or less related purely to our little confined space that we live in, but outside of the Ranches, we have enough to be happy about as well. We have good schools, nice parks, malls, good cars and cheap fuel. 
The only point of criticism i have for Dubai is that traffic needs to become safer, though compared to other countries in middle east it is certainly the least bad place to drive.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

The food....there is so much to choose from.

So many places to see within three four hours flight...we take vacation every quarter and even go for shopping trips on the weekend, just like crossing the border to the US but even better and cheaper. I really cannot imagine to do the same in Canada.

and the cheap labour...sad but true.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

The government easy redtape!

I think the guys mentioned most stuff above, but I find dealing with red tape, government agencies is relatively easy and without headaches. It is not perfect, but much better than many countries around the world.

Anyways, it does not matter where you live, as far as you earn enough money.

I am sure the cleaning guy getting 600 AED monthly will have different opinion , or the family surviving on 7,000 AED will have different opinion.


----------



## Dexter88 (Apr 18, 2014)

I like the cars,girls,and ofc the skycrapers


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexter88 said:


> I like the cars,girls,and ofc the skycrapers


You like the:
1. Cars 
2. Girls

I see you are 26 or something? 
Lets have this conversation down the road, lets say 5 and then 10 years from now.
You'll start to realize things in life. Just an advice from a totally random dude D) don't waste your years.
Find a nice girl and settle down.
And by nice, I mean totally sane, well mannered girl, and wifey material.
You'll only be left heart broken, confused and feeling more resent to shallow girls, and Dubai is full of them!


----------



## Raziasheikh (Apr 3, 2014)

I love visit 
Burj Al Arab, 
Desert Safari
Atlantis The Palm
Burj Al Khalifa
Dubai Dolphinarium
Ferrari Theme Park
Dubai Mall
Dhow Cruise


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I love everything about it.

I lost my job back home and couldn't get another one, despite decent cv and good references. The situation was spectacularly bleak, I couldn't even afford to buy someone a drink. Then I came here, got a job in a week and it changed my life.

Now after two years I've a job I love in a great company, 30% of my income goes to my long-neglected pension, I'm engaged to be married and have a career and a future. 

Back home I'd have none of that. 

Sorry if it's soppy, but that's what I love about Dubai


----------



## bgbalte (Apr 3, 2014)

Congratulations not only on your good fortune, but you should be proud that you did not give up and just kept on going pursuing your dream. This shows what can happen if you just keep moving forward. Nice work.


----------

